# Help needed for Marketing Specialist....



## spa2012 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a new member on this site. I have started my Express Entry PR process.

Currently my IELTS score is 7 in all modules and overall 8.5 band.

My CRS score is 408 and i am keen for PNP or EE visa.

Can someone advice on how to get the same ASAP.

Regards,

Prasad


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you even qualified to work in marketing here? Not only are our standards different, but there are different practices and regulations. Also, marketing is very heavily influenced by culture and you won't have the cultural knowledge that is required. I am in PR, which is the other side of the same coin, and I wouldn't hire someone from India when I could hire someone from Canada who is already familiar not only with the way things are done, but also the cultural norms here.


----------



## AlexJSmith (Nov 19, 2015)

I agree with most points Colchar has made, but not always entirely true with all fields of marketing. There are always the more technical jobs in marketing such a marketing analysis, marketing research, all of which don't rely that heavily on cultural knowledge. 

I think the biggest challenge will be showing and proving your existing job experience in the field to leverage your chances. Even as a Canadian native, with education from a Canadian university it took me a while to find a job in marketing, because well, I had no real experience in marketing. But if you have some solid existing experience, I'd say you might have a chance.


----------



## spa2012 (Nov 19, 2015)

@Colchar... I Agree with the difference in the culture and work ethics or work experience. However, anyone who is moving from another country will need some time to get accustomed to the new environment and culture.

I may not have exp of Canada but provided an opportunity i can definitely do the job. I am sure someone will be there who will look for that kind of talent. And even when you came to a new country, same thing must have happened to you.

@AlexJSmith... Having known the differences in the culture and practices, Canada govt must have given some thought to the immigration process while recruiting people as immigrants from overseas. I guess that is one of the reason why we do ECA from WES and plus work experience evaluation.

I am being positive and will wait for the correct opportunity sooner...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

spa2012 said:


> @Colchar... I Agree with the difference in the culture and work ethics or work experience. However, anyone who is moving from another country will need some time to get accustomed to the new environment and culture.
> 
> I may not have exp of Canada but provided an opportunity i can definitely do the job. I am sure someone will be there who will look for that kind of talent.



Only if you are doing something technical as Alex pointed out. 

If you are creating marketing campaigns, for example, you are unlikely to posses the requisite knowledge especially when it involved cultural issues.

For example - if you were working in the Toronto area and your boss came to you this spring and said "Tim's has hired us to create a marketing campaign around the blue jays" would you have any idea what that meant? Try answering that without Googling those terms to figure out what they mean. Or what if your boss came to you and said "we have been hired to create a marketing campaign for the world cup in September"? Would you have any idea what that referred to?






> And even when you came to a new country, same thing must have happened to you.



I was born here.





> @AlexJSmith... Having known the differences in the culture and practices, Canada govt must have given some thought to the immigration process while recruiting people as immigrants from overseas. I guess that is one of the reason why we do ECA from WES and plus work experience evaluation.
> 
> I am being positive and will wait for the correct opportunity sooner...



Some of the stuff the government does is incredibly stupid. For example, teachers are recruited as part of the immigration process but their education isn't necessarily up to Canadian standards and they aren't qualified to teach here. In addition, we have literally thousands of teachers here who cannot get teaching jobs because our universities have graduated far more of them than we need. And yet the government is still recruiting teachers from elsewhere for immigration purposes - a practice that makes no sense whatsoever.

So just because the government is doing something, doesn't mean they have put any thought into it and doesn't mean that we need people in the professions that they are recruiting.


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

You see champ, I work for clients all over the world. I'm traveling the world right now and I come across all sorts of de-railers.
There are many recruiters I know - who hire for Passion and Talent. Period.

Prasad there is no stopping you. Go forth.




colchar said:


> Only if you are doing something technical as Alex pointed out.
> 
> If you are creating marketing campaigns, for example, you are unlikely to posses the requisite knowledge especially when it involved cultural issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

You are already doing what you are suppose to do which is - Rejecting negatives and playing on with your positives.
Canada and every nation need people who are positive and can do good.
Play On. lane:



spa2012 said:


> @Colchar... I Agree with the difference in the culture and work ethics or work experience. However, anyone who is moving from another country will need some time to get accustomed to the new environment and culture.
> 
> I may not have exp of Canada but provided an opportunity i can definitely do the job. I am sure someone will be there who will look for that kind of talent. And even when you came to a new country, same thing must have happened to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

viv101 said:


> Canada and every nation need people who are positive and can do good.


And that's why lots of cab drivers in Toronto and Vancouver are international trained professionals with a degree in Medicine or Engineering or Law or Education or maybe even Marketing. They really do good as you can get useful (free) advise from them!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

viv101 said:


> You see champ, I work for clients all over the world. I'm traveling the world right now and I come across all sorts of de-railers.
> There are many recruiters I know - who hire for Passion and Talent. Period.



Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> And that's why lots of cab drivers in Toronto and Vancouver are international trained professionals with a degree in Medicine or Engineering or Law or Education or maybe even Marketing. They really do good as you can get useful (free) advise from them!



Yeah no kidding eh?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> Where is a facepalm smilie when I really need one?


:doh:

This perhaps?

: doh :


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

There is also a long list of immigrants who manage a lot of big organizations and are sitting right at the top.....(oh, but some people suffer from myopia!, they can't look that faaaaar !! )
Vodafone, Microsoft, Google, HCL-Axon that list is getting longer.
Hey who is Canada's Defence Minister? and who was that comedian son of immigrant Russel peters? I forgot his name.
One brown cookie for guessing the names, mate.
Google is your friend 
anyways the point has been made and some people just need to make peace with the reality.
Canada is open for Talent, Hardwork and Passion. It has always been. There is a new reality that you do not own Canada sitting there in front of lappies trying hard to derail others.




EVHB said:


> And that's why lots of cab drivers in Toronto and Vancouver are international trained professionals with a degree in Medicine or Engineering or Law or Education or maybe even Marketing. They really do good as you can get useful (free) advise from them!


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

You must know my first job was to take away the job of a German and that lady graciously gave it away. She saw it coming when the American management decided to replace 3500 workers with 650 robots. Real robots. 
soon I realized that given the practical life aside she did a great thing by treating me fairly, even giving me a ride in her Porsche and still keeps in touch.
i have deep felt empathy for people whose jobs have been taken away , the hordes of immigrants coming in and making changes to the way of Life they always thought was theirs. 
There has to be a path to co exist - sorry but that's a reality.
I expect greatness atleast from people who created and sustained great nations like the UK, US, Germany, Canada and many more. Those people are moderators like yourself.
You are here for the Good.





WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> :doh:
> 
> This perhaps?
> 
> : doh :


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

viv101 said:


> There is also a long list of immigrants who manage a lot of big organizations and are sitting right at the top.....



What does that have to do with the subject at hand - that cultural awareness is necessary to work in marketing here in Canada?




> Vodafone


Their CEO is from the Netherlands and their CEO is Italian (and went to Harvard). Hardly a big jump from either the Netherlands or Italy to Britain. Certainly not as big a jump as from India to Canada.




> Microsoft


Their Chairman is from New Jersey and their CEO went to university in the US (for both of his Master's degrees) so he had plenty of time to become culturally aware before starting work at Microsoft.




> Google


While their CEO might be from India he has two graduate degrees from American universities so had plenty of time to become culturally aware before he started to work at Google.






> HCL-Axon


Their CEO attended graduate school in the UK before ever going to work for them so, like the others, he had time to become culturally aware before he started his career.

Nice try Skippy, but you have failed to prove your point - and that point was meaningless to begin with.





> Hey who is Canada's Defence Minister?


He has lived here since he was five years old so nice try.




> and who was that comedian son of immigrant Russel peters?


What the hell does being a comedian have to do with anything, especially since he was born and raised here (ie. he is Canadian).



> anyways the point has been made


No, it has not. You have completely failed to make your point and are clearly incapable of understanding that your point was meaningless to begin with.




> and some people just need to make peace with the reality.


Yes, and you fit that perfectly so please do so.





> Canada is open for Talent, Hardwork and Passion.


But basic skills are required and someone coming from India lacks the cultural skills necessary to work in certain fields here. All the passion in the world doesn't mean squat to a hiring manager if you lack the basic skills. By your logic if I am passionate about biomedical engineering and am willing to work hard I will get hired for jobs in that field despite my degrees being in the Humanities? Do you have any idea how stupid your claim is?

And what the hell is some Indian living in Australia doing trying to lecture Canadians about the realities here in Canada? Are you for real?




> There is a new reality that you do not own Canada sitting there in front of lappies trying hard to derail others.



Can you say that again but in coherent English this time?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

viv101 said:


> You must know my first job was to take away the job of a German



Who cares?




> and that lady graciously gave it away.



Speaking of lacking cultural awareness - you clearly haven't the slightest idea what that statement means.





> She saw it coming when the American management decided to replace 3500 workers with 650 robots. Real robots.
> soon I realized that given the practical life aside she did a great thing by treating me fairly, even giving me a ride in her Porsche and still keeps in touch.
> i have deep felt empathy for people whose jobs have been taken away , the hordes of immigrants coming in and making changes to the way of Life they always thought was theirs.
> There has to be a path to co exist - sorry but that's a reality.
> ...



Can I please have some of whatever it is that you are either drinking or smoking? It appears to be _really_ good stuff.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe the topic starter should consider moving to Australia. Things seems to be different there.

And with lots the 'hot shots' of the companies mentioned above: aren't they in the US? The topic starter would like to build his career in Canada. Different country.


----------

